# Melay y Moore diseño contador ascendente descendente



## alfelecries (Jun 6, 2007)

Hola, abri este tema, porque luego se enojan de que pongo una duda en un tema parecido, la persona que creo el tema luego se enoja, por eso abri este tema.

Tengo que hacer un contador de 0 a 9 mediante maquina de Mealy y maquina de Moore

Tengo que hacer que cuente ascendentemente

Que realice el conteo descendentemente

Ya tengo todo definido:

*Entradas:*

00 conteo ascendente
01 conteo descendente
10 carga numero
11 detenido


Salidas:

00 contando
01 conteo ascendente completo
10 conteo descendente completo
11 conteo detenido


Entiendo como hacer el de Mealy y ya lo tengo, agrego como esta el diagrama, PERO al que no le entiendo es al de Moore, me refiero al diagrama. Hice uno pero haber si alguien me puede ayudar diciendome si esta bien el de Moore.


----------



## alfelecries (Jun 6, 2007)

Perdon por postera 2 veces, pero es que no podia poner en el otro post el diagrama que hice de la maquina de Moore.

Mi duda es en el de Moore, porque el profesor me dijo que se puede con 10 estados, pero  con 10 estados no veo donde poner, cuando las entradas son 11 y 10.

Les dejo el diagrama de la maquina de Moore.


----------

